# kroatien süßwasser / stauseen



## BadPoldi (16. August 2004)

hi leute,

wollt dieses jahr noch nach kroatien, da gibts ja einige stauseen allerdings sind meines wissens viele mit handgranaten etc. abgefischt worden (kriegszeit). finde leider relativ wenig info über die ganzen seen dort.
kennt jemand dort schöne gewässer? nachtangeln? stellenweise solls dort ja auch schon sehr mit naturschutz und nachtangelverbot zugehen???
bevorzugt wären karpfen und waller....

wenn jemand was weiß würd mich freuen...

THX

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (17. August 2004)

*AW: kroatien süßwasser / stauseen*

Hi,

scheint ja nicht das bevorzugte land zu sein um zu angeln, na dann werd ich mal pioneer arbeit leisten...

*der immer noch auf info hofft....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## polyzocker (25. August 2005)

*AW: kroatien süßwasser / stauseen*

Hallo ich fahre fast jedes jahr nach Brela (kroatien ) und morgen schon wieder  allerdings nur zum fliegenfischen und tauchen  werde mich mal nach gewässern umsehen wo mann waller und karpfen angeln kann  und werde es dan  hier kundtuen
 mfg polyzocker
www.horstpuzicha.de


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. August 2005)

*AW: kroatien süßwasser / stauseen*

War voriges Jahr in Kroatien bei Zadar, genauer in Biograd na Morù. Dort gibt es einen See, recht gross, sollen auch riesige Karpfen und Welse drinnen sein. Die ziemlich einzige Stelle, um an den See zu kommen, ist an einem Campingplatz. Allerdings braucht man dort ein Boot, um an die erfolgreichen Stellen zu gelangen. Der Campingplatz ist leider auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Bei Gesprächen mit Einheimischen stellte sich auch schnell heraus, dass dort während des Krieges mit Handgranaten gefischt wurde. Und Besatzmaßnahmen kennen die Kroaten dort nicht. Sind deshalb auf einen Campingplatz direkt am Meer gefahren. Angelmäßig läuft allerdings in dieser Ecke nicht viel. Nur Tintenfische, Meerbrassen und Meeräschen. Aber nicht so viel. Die einzige Möglichkeit in Kroatien ist entweder Fliegenfischen (da gibt es mehrere tolle Gewässer) oder von den vorgelagerten Inseln aus per Boot zum Big Game auf Thun etc.


----------

